

Show HN: Public Obelisk Server for the Community - nvk
http://blog.coinkite.com/post/97397052686/public-obelisk-server-for-the-community

======
dochex
Just want to say that implementing a client for a binary protocol like Obelisk
clears the head after too many JSON and wishy-washy web protocols.

Fixed-width binary fields, framed as 0MQ message frames/messages. Relaxing.

